# Bolens HT-20D



## jm_mendez (May 14, 2007)

I have a Bolens HT20D. Te steering broke, upon inspecting I found the plate that the sector gear and steering shaft mesh is broken. My question is what kind of material is the plate made of? It is a cast piece. Is it cast iron or cast steel?


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

Can you post a picture of it? Most cast pieces on these tractors were cast iron.

Jason


----------



## jm_mendez (May 14, 2007)

Not really access to the plate is very difficult. To get the part out, it looks like you have disassemble the frame rail. That's the reason I asked the question. The proper welding of the part would be with it disassembled.


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Its cast iron, you should be a bell to find one on ebay any off a HT20 or HT23 should work.


----------

